# 42 last try!



## andrea75 (Jun 20, 2010)

My parents have said they will pay for another cycle...our definite last chance

This would be my third with my DF but my 7th overall

My last cycle was over a year ago with zero fertilisation   now we need to decide do we just go for straight for DE as this would probably be our best chance. DF has mentioned going to another clinic with better success rates but if your eggs are old they are old! No changing that!

Any advice welcome x


----------



## YMC (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Bumblebee40,

Im older and ive had 3 failed OE/OS IVF with zero fertilisation. 2 IVF's with one clinic and then 1 IVF at another. Its always good to see look into other clinics. My last IVF was with Gennet as they are really reasonably priced. I made my decision based on reading a lot of different forums here on FF especially any for over 40's. I have always been told my chances of getting pregnant using my own eggs are less than 5% but 5% is better than nothing.

Since the last failed IVF, I have been on Chinese meds and building up my strength to try again.

So yes, your eggs are old but dont give up. There are loads of us out there in the same boat as you!

Good luck and hope you find a clinic you are happy with!!


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bumble40

I'm in the same boat as you . I'm 42 undergoing second cycle of ivf ... I go in for egg collection tomorrow ... if this cycle fails do I keep trying with OE or go to DE?
As we cannot keep doing this financially . 

I guess you need to look into both options and seek guidance from a consultant but even they know things are a lottery . It takes just 1 good egg but ......when 80-90% are likely to be chromosomally abnormal .... I guess the probability side of stats makes things tough! 

I haven't decided what I'm doing yet although I have been looking at DE at new generation clinic in Russia . 

I'm doing OE cycle at mo and have EC tomorrow I'm terrified as I really don't want to give up in OE but I also don't think I can coped with BFN again .... I've been taking DHEA and ubiquinol... who knows whether it will help or not .. 
I hope you make the right decision for you 
Take care
 kate 
Xx


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi just wanted to say good luck tomorrow Twinkletoes 🍀

Wishing you all well on this thread. 

I'm 42 as well and have 1 EC left, a short Clomid protocol at Serum, as we paid for a 2 cycle package. I was told they couldn't prevent me having another mc and I've already had 6, so a bit nervous. My AF hasn't yet come back after my twin mc in January so I can't cycle yet anyway. If no luck I'll be doing DE, but not decided where.

Fingers crossed to us all   xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Do look into Tandem Cycles.  These can be done abroad.  You stimulate at same time as a donor.  Then all embryos are taken to day 5 and if any of yours survive then you have those put back or you have the donor embryos as back up.  Some ladies have a combination of donor and own embryos put back. It gives you another chance with OE and you should at least get to transfer some embryos. 
TCCx


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ladies

Well I had my EC today , they only got 5 follicles ( my last cycle was 9) so a bit gutted re the numbers I'm just praying there's one normal one  

Hope you are all doing well ... I forgot how tough this is xxxx


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Good luck Twinkletoes 🍀, it only takes  one 
I only had 4 collected on my last normal ivf, started at 7 2 years before. 
All the best xx


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Strawberry Sundae 

Thanks for the message. I'm back in work today , thankfully I've found a private office to sit in as normally I sit in an open plan room and I really don't want that when the clinic phones today. I've kept my ivf treatment private as I really didn't want my colleagues knowing. I had to tell my boss due to appointments etc but other than that no one here knows. 

Well I'm trying to concentrate on work but fingers crossed a couple of eggs may have fertilised  

I'll catch up properly this evening xxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I couldn't agree with YMC, Twinkletoes42 any more. I think ivf de might be the good option, particularly at clinics in Czech Rep and Poland, also I would recommend considering Ukraine and Russia. xx


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Ladies

Best of luck Twinkletoes. It's a rollercoaster that's for sure.

I wanted to check if anyone of you had considered going down the natural/mild stimulation route??

I've just turned 43 (will be doing this solo) - I had an appointment with Create on Monday, my AMH is 15.4 so there are no issues with the numbers but its the quality of the my eggs that's the issue and at 43 I have to expect that.

I'm seriously considering trying one cycle with them on the mild route, so they use fewer drugs that don't compromise the quality of the eggs but you get maybe 3-5 eggs. I'm not sure whether to try this or to continue with the conventional route. I've also been told I will need to do ICSI so cost is any issue given I'm doing this alone. 
Any advice would be great. 

Many thanks
xx


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Sunflower I'm doing very gentle clomid cycles at Serum. I got 2 eggs that were both AA quality apparently and from them had 2 blastocysts transferred. Sadly I had a twin mc but that wasn't Serum's fault! I was disappointed I'd only got 2 eggs, but both fertilised and ended up being transferred so it was better than my previous long (down regging) protocol cycles using high stimulation drugs in the uk. Will try it once more   Good luck xx

P.s. We had normal ivf at Serum instead of icsi - natural selection


----------



## happybabe (Jan 8, 2017)

hi sunf,
I am currently cycling at the ARGC and originally I was to go on a flare short protocol but they have changed it to a "Natural Cycle", on very low doses of gonal f.., they apparently only want one Egg..it's a bit nerve wracking.. but I have put my trust in their experience.. time will tell.🌞
What did you decide?


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Happy Babe & Strawberry Sundae; That's really helpful.

I think I've made up my mind to just go with the "mild" protocol at Create and see how it goes. 

Happybabe - fingers crossed for you, I know it's a bit nerve wracking when you're putting in your faith in one but it's all about the quality now.

StrawberrySundae - sorry to hear about the mc, it's heartbreaking to get so far;  Would you recommend Serum? I did look into them and thought that the cost v travel, time off didn't really add up to much savings for me. 

Thanks ladies
xx


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Sunflower, good luck at Create, wishing you lots of luck   Yes I do recommend Serum, I like the mild protocol they use, but it is a long way to go. I'm hoping I might be lucky there next time. 
Good luck to Happybabe too x


----------

